# Okay... I've finally got skis



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now where are the slopes? :dance3:

Put together just enough for a few picutres and then took apart to apply some poly for a little protection. Will be dry by morning and I can re-assemble properly. 

BJ.... thanks for your assistance on materials and measurements:thank_you2:


----------



## chrisrosenb (Apr 4, 2009)

Bob,

What will you be using this for?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

chrisrosenb said:


> Bob,
> 
> What will you be using this for?



Making saw dust.  :dance3:

They look really nice Bob. I guess I'll be having to do the same in the real near future.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Job Bob

May I suggest one thing b/4 it drys,,

Go back into the shop and cut out some slots for the handles about 1/2 way down the guides ,you will be glad you did down the road ...I made the same error  until I used it for the 1st time..and I said ops.. 

Hole saw and the band saw and it's don't real quick...


===========


Bob said:


> Now where are the slopes? :dance3:
> 
> Put together just enough for a few picutres and then took apart to apply some poly for a little protection. Will be dry by morning and I can re-assemble properly.
> 
> BJ.... thanks for your assistance on materials and measurements:thank_you2:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Bob,

super job on the skis.!!!!

im still considering buying another router to put on my skis


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

chrisrosenb said:


> Bob,
> 
> What will you be using this for?


Hi Chris,

These are used in some forms of template routing and also in smaller projects where the router table is just a little too dangerous. They are used in conjunction with template and jig holders and were introduced by Template Tom and endorsed by HarrySin and Bobj3 on the form. Do a serach on "skis" and you will learn a lot more about them.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.

BJ... I was studying that cut out and decided to try these without the extra slot for some odd reason. I guess I thought I could always cut it out later if I found I needed it or even build another lower profile set just for kicks


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Real nice work Bob

Nicolas


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

That's sounds good 

Let's do some numbers 

3/4" hold down plate, 1/2" scrap board under the blank project board,don't want to take a chance of cutting into the hold down board,blank stock board 3/4" thick, 1/2" or 1/4" thick template holder and template , that puts the base of the router at 2 1/2" off the deck, now if you want to make a box that's 2 " deep, that puts the router base at about 4 1/2" off the deck... now you can see why the handle holes are needed ,you need the height but you also want to plunge the router down..and move the router from side to side when using it to putting in slots,edge,etc.

But you can over come this with longer rods but you will need to take care and not let one of the support guides drop of the side on the cabinet..

===========



Bob said:


> Thanks for the nice comments guys.
> 
> BJ... I was studying that cut out and decided to try these without the extra slot for some odd reason. I guess I thought I could always cut it out later if I found I needed it or even build another lower profile set just for kicks


----------



## chrisrosenb (Apr 4, 2009)

Bob said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> These are used in some forms of template routing and also in smaller projects where the router table is just a little too dangerous. They are used in conjunction with template and jig holders and were introduced by Template Tom and endorsed by HarrySin and Bobj3 on the form. Do a serach on "skis" and you will learn a lot more about them.


Thanks Bob.
I will check it out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What can I say Bob other than well done. I know that over time you're going to find lots of uses for them, you may even one day be like me and have a router permanently fitted to the skis.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> That's sounds good
> 
> ...



I knew there was a good reason in there somewhere :blink: Looks like I still have a little more to do. :big_boss:


----------



## Johann George (Dec 2, 2008)

BJ,

I'm looking for some help regarding the threaded rods you use on your skis. Do you have specifics regarding the strength of the rods? I'm looking for rods for my router and want to make sure the rods do not sag under the weight of my 13 lb. router. My router is set to receive 12MM rods (slightly less than 1/2").

I guess I could go with non threaded rods, but then I would have to have them threaded. Do you know if a regular tap and die set would work in threading 12 MM drill rod?

Thanks for your feedback.

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I would suggest picking up some 7/16-20 UNF all thread rod..you may not find that size in the hardware store but just about any bolt and nut outlet will have it as a stock item.. ,it should cost about 3.25 ea. in 3ft.zinc plated.

You can get high strength rod but it's not needed the norm,,it's hard to bend 7/16" rod...I did use 3/8-12 B7 rod ( acme thread) because it's hard to smash the threads down with the wing bolts that lock it in place..

But the 7/16-20 rod should be just fine..

========




Johann George said:


> BJ,
> 
> I'm looking for some help regarding the threaded rods you use on your skis. Do you have specifics regarding the strength of the rods? I'm looking for rods for my router and want to make sure the rods do not sag under the weight of my 13 lb. router. My router is set to receive 12MM rods (slightly less than 1/2").
> 
> ...


----------



## Johann George (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt feedback.

John


----------

